# Whats the area in dubai nearest to sharjah



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

I heard that there's a specific area that's like really close to Dubai from Sharjah 

Sharjah has cheaper schools and rent right?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Al Nahda and Al Qusais are very close to Sharjah


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Al Nahda and Al Qusais are very close to Sharjah


How about which area in Sharjah is closest to these areas?
Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Dunno. Google maps perhaps?


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Neda-ffh said:


> I heard that there's a specific area that's like really close to Dubai from Sharjah
> 
> Sharjah has cheaper schools and rent right?


Al Nahda is on the border & half of it (roughly) is in Sharjah. It's the closest area to Dubai


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Neda-ffh said:


> I heard that there's a specific area that's like really close to Dubai from Sharjah
> 
> Sharjah has cheaper schools and rent right?


Sharjah is cheaper, you're right. I would imagine schools are cheaper too but don't know about the quality of them. The closest area to Dubai is Al Nahda, half of it is in Dubai the other half is Sharjah.


----------

